# What is your Army IQ?



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

I was revisiting some of my old pictures and came across some from a trip that might provide some interest to you guys familar with Cold war army. Can you name these weapons? One is obvious, the name is implied, a couple are pre WWII.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 16, 2008)

Seargeant 
Honest John
French 75?


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 16, 2008)

2-MGM-18 Lacrosse

4-French 75mm artillery, in dire need of restoration, may be a US license built.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

A couple of more. One has a famous name, one was part of final negotiations in the Cold War, and the grave site is man who is well known by every army paratrooper. Name the weapons and the man, and, state where these pictures were taken.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Seargeant
> Honest John
> French 75?



This is weird! Your submittal shows you said "French 76" but when I respond it says you say "French 75", which is correct. Others are correct, although it is "Sergeant".

Ah, must have caught you in the middle of a correction!


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> 2-MGM-18 Lacrosse
> 
> 4-French 75mm artillery, in dire need of restoration, may be a US license built.



I was disappointed in the condition of many of these, often famous, weapons.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 16, 2008)

davparlr said:


> This is weird! Your submittal shows you said "French 76" but when I respond it says you say "French 75", which is correct. Others are correct, although it is "Sergeant".
> 
> Ah, must have caught you in the middle of a correction!



yeap... it was an honest type-o

nice thread..


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 16, 2008)

In that last trio of photos, is the middle one a Pershing missile?

Where is this museum? I'd love to volunteer to help restore that 75. Sveral years ago, put a new coat of paint on a Stuart tank which sits in front of the county courthouse where I live.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> In that last trio of photos, is the middle one a Pershing missile?
> 
> Where is this museum? I'd love to volunteer to help restore that 75. Sveral years ago, put a new coat of paint on a Stuart tank which sits in front of the county courthouse where I live.



Yes, it is a Pershing. I will let you know where it is but I want to give others an opportunity to guess. I will give further clues on the remaining three pictures. The big gun is the most unique gun in the museum and, probably the world. It has a famous name and was involved in a historical event. Someone should get this now. The small gun was the premier gun at the start of the American Civil War. The man is not only well know by American paratroopers but was very respected by friends and enemy and was also feared by enemies. He was know for bravery and daring during desert warfare. Look closely at the tombstone for any clues. Final clue, it is name you know (probably).


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 16, 2008)

atomic annie?


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> atomic annie?



Right On!


----------



## renrich (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe the Civil War piece is a Napoleon


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 16, 2008)

davparlr said:


> Right On!



cool.. that would be fun to see

.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 16, 2008)

renrich said:


> I believe the Civil War piece is a Napoleon



Correct. No guess on the man or the site? Another hint. As I was touring this museum, there was distant thunder, and it wasn't coming from the sky.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 17, 2008)

A couple of more pictures to guess. One old and easy and one modern and hard.


----------



## renrich (Jan 17, 2008)

The top one is a German 88


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2008)

Would this be Aberdeen?

And a wild guess on the gravesite - Kurt Student? (hiding behind the couch)


----------



## davparlr (Jan 17, 2008)

renrich said:


> The top one is a German 88



Correct, again. Okay, the last gun (very hard) and the man is shown. One more hint on the site. All of the weapons shown are field artillery (including the missiles). Thunder in the distance, live fire. Not Aberdeen.

Note that there is some colorful objects on the memorial. People still put trinkets and money there.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 17, 2008)

So thats the artillery museum at Fort Sill in Oklahoma, and the monument is actually Geronimo's grave at the Indian POW cemetery. Looks like the "Skull and Bones" society of Yale university apparently dug him up and stole some of Geronimo's skeletal remains, including Prescott Bush. 

Overall, looks like a very neat museum to visit, though some of the photos of the museum showpieces, while interesting to see in their original "as found" condition, they really need a thorough restoration.


----------



## renrich (Jan 17, 2008)

Very good! I have been to the Patton Museum at Fort Knox(was stationed there) and the museum at Camp Mabry in Austin. That is a good one and well worth seeing if one is in the area.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 17, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> So thats the artillery museum at Fort Sill in Oklahoma, and the monument is actually Geronimo's grave at the Indian POW cemetery. Looks like the "Skull and Bones" society of Yale university apparently dug him up and stole some of Geronimo's skeletal remains, including Prescott Bush.
> 
> Overall, looks like a very neat museum to visit, though some of the photos of the museum showpieces, while interesting to see in their original "as found" condition, they really need a thorough restoration.



Correct! It was a very interesting museum with a lot of interesting weapons, some captured in Iraq. Some I had put together as models as a kid, I particularly remember the Honest John. I was very disappointed in the state of preservation of most of the displays.


----------

